# Tea in M&P soap



## BluebirdMama (May 1, 2010)

I came across some M&P Soap (goatsmilk ) at a craft fair, and they said they put liquid tea into their soap. It smelled so fabulous. Can anyone please tell me some methods on how you can do this ?


----------



## pepperi27 (May 2, 2010)

I don't know anyone who is able to do that because the water will only break down the soap properties and it won't lather nor set up. You can put in tea leaves but it will turn black after a month or so.


----------



## BluebirdMama (May 2, 2010)

ok, well thanks.


----------



## carolynp (May 2, 2010)

SOOOOOO not true.... I make a green tea M&P soap for 2 customers with  problem skin. I boil 3-4 green tea bags in 1/4 -1/2 cup of water making a really strong tea I then add this to about 2 lbs of melted soap,still lathers great and I sometimes add some tea leaves for effect.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 3, 2010)

carolynp said:
			
		

> SOOOOOO not true.... I make a green tea M&P soap for 2 customers with  problem skin. I boil 3-4 green tea bags in 1/4 -1/2 cup of water making a really strong tea I then add this to about 2 lbs of melted soap,still lathers great and I sometimes add some tea leaves for effect.



I agree, you can add some water (varies depending on type of base) without overly affecting the quality of your soap.  I am curious tho, does that method provide a fragrance for the final product, or do you use any FO/EOs to enhance or take over if it fades with time?


----------



## carolynp (May 4, 2010)

as this soap is for sensitive skin I don;t use any fragrance init and the tea extract does not really lend any fragrance.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 5, 2010)

Ah, I see. Thanks carolynp


----------



## Tabitha (May 5, 2010)

To answer the OP... I would guess there is minimal actual liquid tea in the recipe which would be probably for label appear. I would also guess if you are smelling a nice tea aroma there is also added tea fragrance oil. It's a guess but an educated one  :wink: .


----------



## tincanac (May 21, 2010)

The other day, I wanted to make a rooibos and aloe soap.  I put the rooibos teabags in super hot melted soap. The teabag steeped right into the soap.  It worked out really great and I used the hardened teabags after I fished them out of the melted soap as a facewash teabag for about 3 days afterwards - that was a great surprise invention too.  The teabag did give the melted soap a rooibos like fragrance, but I also added Rooibos FO to it! The tea dyed the soap the natural colour of rooibos which was another great bonus!  I have plans to do more tea soaps this way in the future.

Here's a pic of how it turned out! (Excuse my really bad photoshopping skills - I tried really hard to cut the pic out and paste it into a blackground, it irritates me that I can still see the white outline - next time I will photograph on black paper!)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KayleyC (May 28, 2010)

which is better, Making tea first, or letting it seep into the soap while its melting like the last post, or grinding up the tea leaves? and what would be the outcome of all options. which would make a harder soap?


----------



## shar40 (May 28, 2010)

What a great looking bar of soap! Excellent information!


----------

